
Show HN: Pose, a simple web app for character posing - Bilters
https://galshir.com/pose
======
pedalpete
First off, the tool is beautiful, and so is the website. I thought I
understood what it does, but turns out, I was a little bit wrong.

I initially thought this was a tool for someone like me, no drawing abilities,
but wanting to add some characters in different poses to my webpage without
hiring an illustrator.

Then I watched the demo video, and I see it is only for creating a character
outline, and then an artist needs to still draw the character. This is just a
guideline for them.

My question then becomes. If I'm an animator, aren't I already an expert at
this? Do I need this tool in order to give me a guideline with which to draw
my character?

With the current state of CV, I'd like to be able to see this sort of tool
allow me to re-position a character I can import into the tool, or potentially
even a photo.

I understand that is much more work than the author has envisioned with this
app, but as it stands, I'm not completely convinced it is valuable enough to
the target audience, and I think it could have more value to a larger
audience.

Keen to hear if this is a tool that animators actually need.

~~~
Can_Not
I think this would be great training wheels if I (not an artist) needed to
crank out some drawings.

------
billatberlocks
Interesting idea. It's clear what the product does. What's the use case for
it?

------
marcoperaza
Neat. I think the page would be better if the sample art was better looking.

------
Meph504
I mean, in today's ecosystem the idea of paying for this sort of app before
being able to test it at all seems a bit unrealistic.

